# 11-Point



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Stuck this 11 point last Saturday. I just haven't had time to post a picture yet.

He ran 30 yards, turned around to see what that noise was and what might have bit him, wobbled a little then fell over dead.

Arrow took out the top of his heart and got both lungs.

100 grain Shuttle T-Lock broad head.

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice buck bro, congrats!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

nice....Congrats!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, nice buck.


----------



## jleo313 (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome job! He is a dandy. Great shot too!


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice buck TH, is that your best bow buck? See, all you needed was me to encourage you.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats!!! Nice buck!!

JR told me to tell you that you look nice next to Sterlings buck. ))))))


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Walker I haven't scored him yet but I think that 12 point I shot a few years ago is going to score better than this one. 

In any case it's a good buck for Jackson County and I'm pretty happy with it. FYI the 8-point that I screwed up with and didn't shoot is much wider and taller and has more mass. I think it will score higher than this 11. 

Hopefully my son sticks him tomorrow morning.

Thanks everyone.

MC...you know what you can tell JR right? 

TH


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It would be my pleasure!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on a fine buck


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice buck buddy! You should have let Sterling pose with him so he would have looked even bigger!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! Congrats on the buck!! Right before general season too.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Most Excellent !*

Great buck


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I was expecting to see a nice spike. LOL
Congrats on your deer!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck!! congrats


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one. Congrats


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nothing wrong with dat one! Good job.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Way 2 go TH! Beautiful buck!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great shot on a nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------

